# Heat anyone!?



## Hoosier_Daddy (Nov 8, 2011)

Good idea. I have found that I can drive in very cold weather without much heat as long as the windows are clear.

Do you have a thermometer to check to see how much difference in temp the heater provides?


----------



## bruceme (Dec 10, 2008)

Almost none... It's very wimpy, but it's enough. I have found that a good lap blanket and a 12v seat warmer are amazing.


----------



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

the beauty of the ceramic core is that as it heats up its resistance drops to the point where it wont overload or burn up. you may want to play around with a different switching system. at a higher blower setting your ceramic core may put out MORE heat as it's heat is not building up and it's resistance will be mainained at a higher rate hence it will continue to put out more heat, It wont feel like it on your hand but the cabin will accumulate more heat. thats how my ceramic unit workes, it's kind of counter intuitive. good luck.


----------



## evaddict (Jan 12, 2011)

Bruce, can you share the model # of the tyco relay you used? Thanks! Scott


----------

